# Need advice on what to do next?



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm not sure if this is right place to post but seeing as I have twins from 1st ICSI, I'm def hoping for another miracle.

I have just had another go at ICSI. We used a diff clinic this time as we had moved cross country! From the outset they did things differently to the other clinic. First time round we got 17 eggs and transferred 2 blasts. Both took and I had twins 

This time they got 11 eggs, only 6 fertilised and I had a eSET 8 cell 'perfect' 3dt. I am now 8dp3dt (11dpo) and I got a BFN. I don't feel pg so I'm sure I'm out 

We have 3 frosties from this cycle (grade 2). Also we are moving to germany in a few weeks! 

Do you think I should go for a FET in a few months even though they aren't top grade or go back to the 1st clinic where I was successful?

Sorry this is such a ramble, just need your input.

Thanks xx


----------



## spjulac (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello   Congratulations on your twins!

Its a tough choice, because you have so many potential options, which is a great position to be in.  

These are some of the questions that came to my mind when I read your post: 
Have you got any info about clinics where you are going to in Germany? Would you be able to get another cycle in at your previous clinic before you moved (with waiting times etc)? Would you never just wonder what might have happened if you didn't go for the FET? FET isn't as expensive as a full cycle because you don't have drug costs and egg retrieval.

Best wishes and babydust.


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for your replies.

Now 9dp3dt and line still no darker  and still feel no symptoms.
It helps me to have a plan in place so I think we will go for the FET and if BFN then will try a fresh cycle. We move in a few weeks so the FET may be quite difficult with the logistics but I'm sure we'll get round it.
I looked into clinics in Germany the rates are around 25% so not as high as UK clinics but would be easier for us as a family. They quoted 4000 Euros for a ICSI cycle so not much difference in price either.

Thanks again x


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well its definately a BFN  I started to spot this morning and feeling very PMTish!!

I have been reading up on FET and think we will give our 3 frosties a chance. They were grade 2 8 cell embryos. My next dilemma is to see whether we should defrost and take them to blast although we risk not having any or transferring at 3 days. As I have the twins I really wanted to avoid a twin pg but this SET didn't work and it was a Grade 1 embryo. Do you think if I transfer 2 grade 2 embryos I could still get pg with twins?

Arrgh my head is spinning and I just want  to get on with it.

Any opinions would be much appreciated xx


----------

